

How to Avoid Work: A 1949 Guide to Doing What You Love (2012) - jsc123
http://www.brainpickings.org/2012/12/14/how-to-avoid-work/

======
flashman
I respect Maria Popova a lot but this is a rather insipid collection of
motivational quotes and vintage photos. Instead of reading it as a piece of
self-help, look at it as a continuation of the Protestant work ethic: that our
good works in the world put us in a state of grace with God. It's just a
modern twist on the idea that what you do is who you are, which I personally
have always found a little reductionist, even classist.

~~~
nicklaf
> classist

Apparently, you're not alone in that sentiment:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/01/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/01/do_what_you_love_love_what_you_do_an_omnipresent_mantra_that_s_bad_for_work.html)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7084381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7084381)

Odd coincidence: both authors seem to have studied at U. Penn (possibly at the
same time).

~~~
flashman
The greatest quote in that Slate article: "Job creation goes both ways." Who
can do what they love without the labor of those who can't?

------
phillc73
I thought the Hunter S. Thompson article linked from the sidebar offered far
more interesting advice regarding finding direction and life's fulfillment:

[http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/11/04/hunter-
s-t...](http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/11/04/hunter-s-thomspon-
letters-of-note-advice/)

~~~
monkeyshelli
I agree. It was pretty powerfull stuff:

 _I’m not trying to send you out “on the road” in search of Valhalla, but
merely pointing out that it is not necessary to accept the choices handed down
to you by life as you know it. There is more to it than that — no one HAS to
do something he doesn’t want to do for the rest of his life._

